# Super Water?



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's a link to a Wired News article describing a very interesting scientific advance that may have possible spin-off applications in aquariums. The solution, Microcyn, involves a unique combination of salt and water that carries a strong ionic imbalance that supposedly easily ruptures the cell walls of single-celled organisms (bacteria, viruses, algae?) while being harmless to people, animals, and plants. It is also supposed to be pH-neutral.

Now I'm sure this would be extremely dangerous to dose your tank with because it is highly likely to kill the colonies of nitrifying bacteria in your bio-filter, but it sounds like it could work wonders for treating fish and dipping plants. I'm not much of a scientist when it comes to how something like this might or might not work so I thought I'd see what you guys think


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

That's awesome Travis! Do you know if it is available for sale off the shelf somewhere? I wouldn't mind giving it a try to see its effectiveness. 

I don't know much about science either but can't the plants take care of the nitrite?


----------



## crandf (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey looky looky here http://www.oculusis.com/us/is/index.html , shelf life is 1yr here. So now the problem is how long it lasts in our aquariums!


----------

